# Personal Collection



## tgfencer (Nov 13, 2016)

So, I had sent a friend new to sharpening knives the links to Jon's youtube playlist the other night and then sat around re-watching a few just for fun. Anyway, I was on the one about natural stones and my girlfriend leans over to see what I'm doing right when Jon mentions adding a stone to his personal collection and she whistles and says, 'I bet his personal collection of knives and stones is crazy.'

Which, of course, got me thinking. What neat stuff do you have in your personal collection, Jon? 
It would be interesting (if you could ever find the time!) to do a video on a sample selection of your favorite personal knives and stones and tell us all what they are and bit about why you choose to keep them around.

I know you're a busy man, especially around the holidays, but if you ever fancy taking a stab at it some time down the road, I'm sure some of the guys around here would be interested. 

All the best,
Todd


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2016)

there's some stuff in there... thats for sure 

A lot of times when people come in to the store, we end up playing around with my personal stones and knives... but if i have time, maybe i can do a video with some of the stuff.

For example, every time we try any new knives or stones, or when we do stone development, i add some to my personal collection in the name of testing. Also, sometimes people ask about things i dont carry, but i've often already bought and used them in years past, so there's some of that too. And, of course, some unique one-of-a-kind knives, cause i have addiction issues.


----------



## fimbulvetr (Nov 13, 2016)

JBroida said:


> there's some stuff in there... thats for sure



Damnedest thing.... I read Jon's reply and started making those chirpy noises my cat makes when she sees a bird out the window.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 13, 2016)

At times like these when I'm in post-purchase mood (just grabbed that okudono suita you just put up...and only that, thankfully) and I feel that familiar mix of excitement and guilt which accompanies not "strictly necessary" knife-related purchases, I sometimes wonder what it would be like to go back before all the impulse control issues began. I can't imagine what its like for you Jon, but then again, at least you can write off your addiction as work-related testing. Also, just for the record, my food-fund for Japan next year is beginning at zero dollars again tonight...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 13, 2016)

i feel very luck to still love what i do so much... its a little different now because of the relationships and knowledge i've built, but that kid in a candy store feeling is still there


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 13, 2016)

In this forum it is hard to form a baseline. I can easily sharpen to clean cuts on magazine pages/newspaper, but then I see things like papertowel clean cuts off a jnat. Currently I only have synthetics, and absolutely have a level of sharpness that I could ever have a need for, including edge retention for a home chef. But then you always wonder on how much more you can achieve....and as a non-pro, with people looking at your hobby oddly, further justify your "hobby" by being so much sharper than they could ever achieve


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 13, 2016)

mc2442 said:


> I can easily sharpen to clean cuts on magazine pages/newspaper, but then I see things like papertowel clean cuts off a jnat. Currently I only have synthetics, and absolutely have a level of sharpness that I could ever have a need for, including edge retention for a home chef. But then you always wonder on how much more you can achieve....and as a non-pro, with people looking at your hobby oddly, further justify your "hobby" by being so much sharper than they could ever achieve



So I was a line cook/general kitchen peon for a living for a while, then stopped and sold off all my gear, stones and most of my knives when I moved back to the US and have slowly been re-acquiring as and when I can afford to. I've never been super-steel nerd or sought out the 'ultimate edge', for me, the hobby is about the enjoyment of good craftsmanship, cooking, and good food in a world where everything is increasingly automated and mass-produced. 

Natural stones extend that enjoyment to the sharpening process much more than synthetics, at least for me. Every jnat has uniqueness unto itself, has a different look, color, hardness, and cutting feel under a blade. Part of the process is learning the stone as there is a bit more of an initial curve and decent technique is required but once you've taken the time and energy to learn a stone, there's a level of appreciation which I don't think can be got from using a synthetic. 

Are they necessary? Definitely not. 
Are they interesting and rewarding? I think most guys on here who use them would say yes. 
Are they right for you? Guess you'll have to try one and find out 

Let's be honest, nobody needs more candy, but who doesn't want some extra now and again?


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 14, 2016)

JBroida said:


> there's some stuff in there... thats for sure
> 
> A lot of times when people come in to the store, we end up playing around with my personal stones and knives... but if i have time, maybe i can do a video with some of the stuff.



I would love to see some desert island natural stones. Your all time favourites. The suita you kept that is like the $1k ashiya suita for instance.


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 14, 2016)

JBroida said:


> i feel very luck to still love what i do so much... its a little different now because of the relationships and knowledge i've built, but that kid in a candy store feeling is still there



The question is... Does Sara still role her eyes at you when you get a new "toy" to play with?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 14, 2016)

> Natural stones extend that enjoyment to the sharpening process much more than synthetics, at least for me. Every jnat has uniqueness unto itself, has a different look, color, hardness, and cutting feel under a blade. Part of the process is learning the stone as there is a bit more of an initial curve and decent technique is required but once you've taken the time and energy to learn a stone, there's a level of appreciation which I don't think can be got from using a synthetic.



Well said!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 14, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> I would love to see some desert island natural stones. Your all time favourites. The suita you kept that is like the $1k ashiya suita for instance.



i'll try to pull some out and take pics when i have time... but i think that suita is featured in some of our sharpening and stone videos already


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 15, 2016)

fimbulvetr said:


> Damnedest thing.... I read Jon's reply and started making those chirpy noises my cat makes when she sees a bird out the window.



Thank you for putting into words what I could not ... My "big girl" all +24 Lb's of ferocious Maine Coon love ...





and my "little old man" Montezuma (hence my moniker) Maine coon mix ...





But every time they see a humming bird or dove outside they have that same excitement of when I see Jon post something new and beautiful ...

I guess I "finally" swallowed the "cat person" pill or maybe they just love J-knives ...

TjA


----------



## JBroida (Nov 15, 2016)

since we're talking about my personal collection, I decided to put a knife up for sale later today on our JKI Specials page (check instagram for this)...

this 210mm zakuri (with an ebony octagon handle) has been finished using my favorite shobu suita and uchigumori... here's a video of the knife and some shots of the stones used:

(Click this link for the video)
[video]https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports/videos/10154285007253860/[/video]


----------

